# starter pistol



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

Ive done a lot of reading on the various types of starter pistols as Im in the market for one to use with Maci, my 6 month V. Recommendations on type and caliber is appreaciated. Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/cham22calbla.html

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-32425-.html

I have owned both. They work. Unless you are going to use it A LOT, these get the job done.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the Alfa 22 cal shooting black powder loads - sounds like a long gun to me - about $200 - lifetime guarantee - the gun also fits my 38 cal holster - 12ga primer guns are also nice - you get what you pay for if you use it a lot !!!!!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

If you are going to run AKC events, a .22 blank is the always approved blank pistol. Some AKC events specifically exclude the 209 shotgun primers.
If you are going to run American Field Events, a .32 Caliber blank is the blank gun generally required, and 209 primers are generally also acceptable.

I would buy better than average, as the inexpensive blank guns might work for a little while, but if you are doing any real amount of training the extra money is worth it. Additionally, an Alfa or similar will have resale value if you decide the game is not for you, whereas the Champion will not. 

There really isn't much in between - it's about $70 for a cheap one and $200 for a "gun grade" blank pistol. 
Ken


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I eat buckets of baked beans first ;D

fire in the hole ;D

Funny them keen scenters all run"

No blanks :


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

It's been a long time since I ran an AKC event, since, I mainly run AF events. I don't recall ever having an issue with a .209 at an AKC event though. 
All the AF events that I run, most if not all of the guys use .209. I think I remember a couple guys using a .32, but most don't use them as the blanks are expensive and they are very VERY loud. I hear that there are a couple of championships that require a .32, (I think they are coverdog type events) but it seems that 99% of the championships require .209. 
I like the .209s as they are pretty cheap (relatively speaking) and available. And, I want to run championships and they are just fine for that. 
If you are just going to do hunt tests and such, a .22 will do just fine. 
As far as what brand, well, you have two top end guns. The Alpha and the Gunx. I've seen the Gunx and everyone that has them loves them. Raves about them. They are bit more expensive, but tough, and considerably lighter then the Alpha. Both are going to be around 200 bucks, the Gunx maybe even a bit more. But those that buy them say they will be the last blank gun they ever buy. 
I just have the 80 dollar version. One is having issues. I know how much it sucks to have a blank gun not want to fire in the middle of a brace. I have another, and when it starts to have issues I'll probably bite the bullet and buy a "nicer" one.


----------



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for those who took time to reply. Currently I dont have a plan to run Maci in any type of field trials or other hunting events. I just want to make her a great hunting companion for me and my hunting friends so want to get her ready to be shot over. She is my first V and have read that it takes time and patience to get her gun ready I have hunted labs and beagles for 40 years and never had to get a dog gun ready so this is something new to me. Thanks again.
Mike


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd suggest a 32 in your case. Its louder and more realistic to shotgun blast. When I started I'd hold it behind me while standing a good 15 -20 feet behind the dog and fire away to try to "quiet" it down first. Worked for us


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

dmak said:


> I'd suggest a 32 in your case. Its louder and more realistic to shotgun blast. When I started I'd hold it behind me while standing a good 15 -20 feet behind the dog and fire away to try to "quiet" it down first. Worked for us


Is this how you introduce dogs to the gun?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I use a 22 short

or cap gun first""

if there a tad froggy use the (cap gun) first baby steps help and then reward them with a protein packed treat done


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: starter pistol*

V-john - 

That's how I introduced, but I did some recon first. I made sure the pup was well socialized, I had taken him to a few loud concerts, had him on Bourbon Street on a Friday night, Mardi Grass parades, and a few nights of fireworks. He never had issues. Also when introduced in the field I would have him on a moving retrieve when I would fire. I feel this helped in a few ways, he associated the pop with the job and he was already tasked with a chore when the shot came so he was fixated on something else. We had no issues


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mike great posts here on breaking to bird and gun - that is the order they go in - read them all and do what is best for your pup - some gun shy pups never come back to the FIELD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy said:


> I eat buckets of baked beans first ;D
> 
> fire in the hole ;D
> 
> ...


 Oh yes Rudy, that's all very well, but dont you think it leaves dreadful powder burns.... ???


----------

